# double tapp ammo



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Anybody sell D.T. in esc.s.r area.or is it mail order only .thanks maxfold


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Bps ?*

Give Bass Pro Shop a call and ask them. They definately have a great selection of ammo. My guess would be......probably not. No gunshop that I know of carries it. Maybe Mike's but I wont set foot in there. You can order a limited selection from Cabela's.

I order mine directly from DT. Fast delivery from them also.---SAWMAN


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

I've looked everywhere within 75 miles for DT 10mm. Haven't found it anywhere.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Give Bass Pro Shop a call and ask them. They definately have a great selection of ammo. My guess would be......probably not. No gunshop that I know of carries it. Maybe Mike's but I wont set foot in there. You can order a limited selection from Cabela's.
> 
> I order mine directly from DT. Fast delivery from them also.---SAWMAN


What is the scoop with Mikes ????


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I've only obtained the ammunition from Double Tap via mail. They are quick -- and you avoid sales tax. 

The Cabelas retail stores do stock some Buffalo Bore loads, but the closest one is near New Orleans and they don't have Double Tap.

Now that Swamp Fox is out of business due to the owner's untimely passing, Underwood Ammunition is beginning to pick up on the demand for another source of "full power" 10mm Auto ammunition. You might want to give them a try too.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*dt*

Thanks all i will order some maxfold


----------

